# Relocation within Mexico



## dhynds2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hello,

Thanks for taking the time to read this post.

I have lived in San Cristobal De Las Casas for a couple years with my girl and 3 dogs (one small and 2 that are big). I'm a big fan of the place (and would be happy to answer any questions anyone had about it), but there is a possibility I am going to be looking to relocate somewhere else in Mexico within the next year.

At this stage, I don't have a vehicle and would prefer to avoid buying one if possible.

So basically, I was hoping to get some suggestions of how to best move here in Mexico or to hear what others have done in similar situations.

Thanks


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I think people could be more helpful if you would be more specific:
- what kind of climate?
- rural or city?
- public transportation easily available?
- inland or coast?
- cost of housing, rent or buy?
- need to be fluent in Spanish?
etc., etc. It's a big country with a myriad of choices.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there any particular reason why you're thinking of moving, or do you just want a change?


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

He's not asking where to move. He's asking how to move without a car within Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dhynds2003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this post.
> 
> ...


If you are moving without furniture and large items, you can use the intercity bus system. They are very comfortable and will take lots of large bags with just a tip to the baggage handler. If you have to move furniture, I know some people have hired a truck and driver. I had some friends who moved from Guadalajara to Tucson by hiring a truck and driver to take them. I think they paid $1500 mxn (plus gas and tolls presumably). It was awhile ago so the price is out of date. I see lots of signs on telephone poles for "Fletes". Individuals can be a lot cheaper than some commercial moving company. Of course it comes without all the guarantees that a professional moving company provides. Those are not worth what you pay for them often.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You cannot take dogs on a bus to start with so you have a little more of a problem.. You can fly them on Volaris or Vivaaerobus for about 1000 pesos but you need kennels 
How much stuff so you need to move and where? There are people hiring themselves out with their pick ups at the gas station near the entrance to the highway to to Tuxtla. but many will not go very far or out of State. 
I know someone who takes loads of ceramics from Amatenango to Guadalajara for 15000 pesos a load of 1 ton to 1 and a half ton. I do not know if he would consider moving personal items and where but you could ask. He is and lives part time in Michoacan and goes back and forth a lot.
If you do not have a lot you could ask him if he could take you , the dogs and your suitcases or boxes. As long as you are with him I think it would less bribes than if he took a load that is not artesania.. 

When you know where you want to go ask him. Send me a PM and I will put you in contact with him. He is an artisan from Michoacan and doubt he has insurance but that you can ask him.

I have lived her 8 months of the year for 14 years and if I moved out of San Cristobal , he would be the one I would ask , he may know of other people as well.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Good point about the dogs not being allowed on buses. I forgot about them when I suggested the buses. 

Another potential source of private movers is Costco and any store that sells large items. They often have a list of people with trucks that do delivery. Most of their work is local, but for the right price, some may be willing to do a long distance delivery. By riding with the truck you eliminate a lot of the issues that arise when you hire a mover. And in Mexico, there are not insurance laws that prohibit you riding with the driver.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I have seen people take dogs and cats on busses. No chickens so far. They need to go below in an animal carrier and it is free. ETN and Primera Plus at least. Their busses have air conditioning in the baggage compartments. I don't know about other bus lines. Check their websites for details.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The OP says she or he has 2 large dogs Alan, I have yet to see large dogs on a bus. We do not have Costco in Chiapas, there are lots of guys with pick up that transport merchandise but it gets trickier when you cross State lines as the Feds are out of mordida.We have

Actually a friend of mine tried to take a large dog back to Canada and the airline decided the kennel was too large and she had to drive.. TRavelling with large animals can be a real pain, I know we had 3 mastiffs..


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://patadeperro.paulaithurbide.com/viajar-con-perros/viajar-con-perros-en-autobus-en-mexico/

This dog website states some bus companies allow dogs no heavier than 25 kilos and a destination no longer than 8 hours away. Have you seen any chickens travelling as pets in busses yet?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

How did you get to San Cristobal De Las Casas with your girl and 3 dogs ?

We have moved once within Mexico - and it was basically across town - but perhaps a 30 minute drive. We used a local guy who had guys. He was referred. He came and sized up the move and gave us a great price. The guy who quoted was not there on moving day and he underestimated the task by a lot. For one thing we were moving from a house in a heavily wooded community (giant oak trees) and the truck could not get anywhere near the house. 

I'm sure my wife had a written quote but at the end of the day - and it was about a full day - the workers made an attempt at raising the cost. That did not work for them - but we did give them a nice tip.


----------



## dhynds2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks for the replies everyone; such a helpful community.


----------



## dhynds2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

Isla Verde said:


> Is there any particular reason why you're thinking of moving, or do you just want a change?



We love most things about San Cris, but there are a few things we would like to change.

- She is craving being by the beach

- It's a little chilly for her at night (especially in the winter months) to enjoy doing activities outside. However, I find most days are fairly ideal year round (except during the rainy season).

- Our dogs frighten from the fireworks/bombas

- Also, I don't want to get into to many details, but she has a health condition that would likely be improved by being near the ocean.


----------



## dhynds2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

citlali said:


> You cannot take dogs on a bus to start with so you have a little more of a problem.. You can fly them on Volaris or Vivaaerobus for about 1000 pesos but you need kennels
> How much stuff so you need to move and where? There are people hiring themselves out with their pick ups at the gas station near the entrance to the highway to to Tuxtla. but many will not go very far or out of State.
> I know someone who takes loads of ceramics from Amatenango to Guadalajara for 15000 pesos a load of 1 ton to 1 and a half ton. I do not know if he would consider moving personal items and where but you could ask. He is and lives part time in Michoacan and goes back and forth a lot.
> If you do not have a lot you could ask him if he could take you , the dogs and your suitcases or boxes. As long as you are with him I think it would less bribes than if he took a load that is not artesania..
> ...


Thanks, I'll keep all that in mind.

We don't have that much stuff, but would need some sort of cargo truck.

Also, we have decided at this stage of our dogs life (the 2 big ones are 14 and 15 year old labs) we aren't going to put them in a plane. I've just heard some stories where I would prefer not to put them through that at this stage.


----------



## dhynds2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

lat19n said:


> How did you get to San Cristobal De Las Casas with your girl and 3 dogs ?
> 
> We have moved once within Mexico - and it was basically across town - but perhaps a 30 minute drive. We used a local guy who had guys. He was referred. He came and sized up the move and gave us a great price. The guy who quoted was not there on moving day and he underestimated the task by a lot. For one thing we were moving from a house in a heavily wooded community (giant oak trees) and the truck could not get anywhere near the house.
> 
> I'm sure my wife had a written quote but at the end of the day - and it was about a full day - the workers made an attempt at raising the cost. That did not work for them - but we did give them a nice tip.


Well, around 4 years ago, the 5 of us (and all the possessions we could fit) got into the biggest SUV I could find and basically did a little tour of Mexico and Guatemala. We settled on San Cristobal and then I drove back to the US to sell my vehicle as registration and insurance were proving difficult and we get around just fine in San Cristobal without a car.

I had a similar experience moving within San Cristobal. We found a person who helped people move with a large truck. I think it was 300 pesos (and we gave a nice tip as well).


----------



## dhynds2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

Is anyone familiar with a good cargo truck/van rental service in Mexico? If I went this route, I envision myself likely needing to take a shuttle to Tuxtla as they seem to have a lot more options if that helps with a suggestion in any way.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

There are also movers in Mexico that do interstate moves, so you may not have to depend on convincing a local truck driver to move you. Do a search: _mudanzas san cristobal de las casas_ and you can check through the results to find the ones that seem to be amenable to doing long distance moves.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Car rental agencies, even at airports, can often supply vans for rent. You might be able to find a 'one way' rental.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Car rental agencies, even at airports, can often supply vans for rent. You might be able to find a 'one way' rental.


I rented a 12 passenger van once to move some stuff. I took out all the back seats and left them at the rental company site. It cost about $1500 mxn/day with insurance and that was 6 years ago. I returned it to the same place I picked it up. It would probably be a lot more expensive to do a one way rental. I think it would be cheaper to hire a truck and driver if you can find one.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

As originally posted "there is a possibility I am going to be looking to relocate somewhere else in Mexico within the next year."

So - there is only a 'possibility' of a move and there is as much as a year's time to investigate.

Round here - a year is a LONG time for a business.


----------



## dhynds2003 (Apr 13, 2019)

lat19n said:


> As originally posted "there is a possibility I am going to be looking to relocate somewhere else in Mexico within the next year."
> 
> So - there is only a 'possibility' of a move and there is as much as a year's time to investigate.
> 
> Round here - a year is a LONG time for a business.


Yeah, I definitely wouldn't reach out to a business this far in advance. I just wanted to gather some information to try and figure out my options.


----------

